# No IDE Device found



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like the problem isn't new, but I haven't found a thread that has the exact problem.

I have a major problem that I couldn't isolate and find the source. Two months ago, I had a HP laptop shut down without a warning. It first froze, then showed 'snow' on the screen. It would remain until I manually shut down. It won't start up and so I'd taken it in after finding out it needed a new hard drive.

After two weeks of waiting, my laptop worked beautifully like a baby netbook. Then, it showed the same pattern of shutting down as before: freezing, then the snow screen. I had to manually shut down, waiting, then started it up. It was odd because if i started right away, the black screen would say 'No IDE Device found' (which was the same problem from a dead hard drive). But if I wait long enough, for maybe ten minutes, the computer will work fine.

After three days of shutting down and turning on manually, I ended up bringing it back. For no charge, the repairers rechecked and said there was nothing wrong. 

At first, I could deal with the shut down because that would occur once a day, but right now, it occured ten to fifteen times a day. If I restart too fast, the 'No IDE device found' will be shown. If I wait, the computer works again. To be honest, I'm utterly FRUSTRATED. A friend mentions that it could be a burnt cable wire or something, but I'd be pissed if I have to go back and find no problems again.

I tried to isolate it to anything. Browers, memory capability, video players, games I installed, But I could not find the source. 

What could the problem be??? Thanks if you have answers!

Here is my laptop's information:
HP-Packett Laptop Pavillion
Windows Vista Home Premium: Service Pack 2
Processor: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60
2 GB RAM

Let me know if I need to add more.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

I would reseat the drive . . pull it out then back in . . then run diagnostics on the drive

Conner Hard Drives: Use Seagate Utilities

Fujitsu Hard Drives: Diagnostic Utilities Here

Hitachi Hard Drives: Diagnostic Utilities Here

IBM Hard Drives: Use Hitachi Utilities*

Maxtor Hard Drives: Diagnostic Utilities Here

Quantum Hard Drives: Use Maxtor Utilities

Samsung Hard Drives: Diagnostic Utilities Here

Seagate Hard Drives: Diagnostic Utilities Here

Toshiba Hard Drives: Use Hitachi or Maxtor Utilities

Western Digital Hard Drives: Diagnostic Utilities Here


See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

It sure sounds like a bad hard disk drive or a drive that is failing. It's not uncommon for the drive to WORK once it has cooled back down. I.e. you run it for a while and it gets hot, then it starts "acting up", eventually causing the system to freeze or not react correctly.

When hard disk drives start going bad many of them will create massive heat mainly due to massive reads and re-reads due to whatever is failing.

I would test the hard disk drive to see if you have a failing drive.

What is the EXACT model number of your HP? Please get the actual drive model off of the system tag on the system - bottom of the system.

Also, please access the device manager and under the Hard Drive area, please get the model number of the drive and post it for us. That way we will be able to point you to the HDD manufacturer's diagnostics tools.

Thanks!


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

HP Pavillon dv9700
s/n: CNF8025IN6
P/N: KC33IUA#ABA 
Hard Drive: WDC WD3200BEVT-11ZCT0 ATA Device

Hope I got this right!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can use the Western Digital diagnostics


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not very confident in myself to reset the drive. I'd need exact steps to do so without any mistake... Appreciate it greatly if you can help me!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You do not reset anything . . just make a bootable cd from the Western Digital download, boot from that cd and run the diagnostic . . post back with the results


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is what I got:

"Unable to locate the License Agreement file DLGLICE.TXT!!!
Please make sure the license agreement file is located in the same path as DLGDIAG.EXE

Cannot load the file A:\command.com
Insert the correct disk and strike any key"

After restarting, I had to disk-check, then it froze. I couldn't tell if it's frozen because all I see was a black screen, even after waiting for minutes.

Again, restarted and got the message that I needed to use the Windows Installation disk and "repair the computer". The problem is I don't have the disk because Vista was installed by Best Buy/GeekSquad.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you burn the iso to a cd or just copy it ?


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

I did burn it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'd download it again and burn the image again . . something did not go right. You booted from the cd?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Be sure to use the iso burner to make the cd

http://cdburnerxp.se/help/Data/burn-iso


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

I did exactly what the bootable CD post said. 

Now I got something different. Mind, the first time I booted the CD, I waited as usual before I restarted. This time, I booted immediately.

Here is what I got:
DLGDIAG 5.0f4 Data Lifeguard Diagnostics
'No Drive Found
Error/Status Code: 0120'


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

not good . . let me ask an expert on drives to help out!


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

That is sounding like perhaps a heat issue causing the drive to fail. Download MHDD from www.hddguru.com and poast the results of the smart test. Then do a scan of the drive.


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, but I couldn't download MHDD. I got to the link and I repeatedly clicked on it, but nothing happened. The cookies are allowed on this website and no pop-blockers are enabled.

I just couldn't download it...


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, I got the file and am downloading. I will post the results asap after the booting.


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

Doesn't look good.

Had to use step-by-step diagnostics so I could write down the details.

AIC-78XX/AIC-75XX (ASPI8DOS.SYS), AIC-7890/91 (ASPI8U2.SYS) are shown and failed to install.

Slave devices not supported.

NVIDIA-Unknown:	10DE 0550 30F1 30E5
10DE 0550 30E9 30E1

When I started the Smart test, 'Error: Drive not ready'.


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

It's sounding like physical failure - The ASPI drivers are for adaptec SCSI cards, so they probably shouldn't have loaded - do you have the drive connected directly to a desktop or via USB?


----------



## Abee (Feb 17, 2010)

The hard drive is internal.


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Is this the original or a replacement drive? Not 100% sure from your first post.


----------

